# EF Year-End Dinner - CANCELLED



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hello everyone! 

So, I've been thinking, since we're nearing the end of another eventful year, why not get together to celebrate over dinner and drinks 

Aprons and Hammers is one of my favourite restaurants and the weather is perfect to sit outdoors and take in the views of the Marina and The Palm. (Restaurant website) Plus point.....after dinner, everyone can continue the revelries at Barasti which is just a short walk away.

Do let me know if you're interested and I'll make a booking asap:

Date: Thursday, 13th December (I know it's a long way away, so giving you enough notice  )
Time: 8:00pm
Venue: Aprons & Hammers, Dubai International Marine Club, Mina Seyahi

Look forward to hearing from all of you!


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Nice idea Pam, a big YESSS!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

A great idea, but sadly I'll be on a plane to Austria.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Chocoholic said:


> A great idea, but sadly I'll be on a plane to Austria.


That doesn't sound too bad 

I'm still trying to sort out my travel dates for Christmas, but I may join you guys if I'm still around on the 13th. 

Hope mods are welcome. I don't bite, I promise


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Of course the mods are welcome! We've got hammers at Aprons&Hammers, so no need to bite. 

If we start to get a good response, then please may I request that we make this a sticky so that people can see it. Pretty please 

Chocoholic, we will miss you! Bon Bon thanks for confirming!


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

So sweet of you Pam, likewise!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

yes to sticky, just give me a reminder closer to the date please  (like 2 weeks)


----------



## MElady (May 5, 2012)

I'm in! never been to EF event & love seafood so I'll be glad to meet you all, play with hammers and EAT!! :0)


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm in... :-D


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

I'll probably tag along..but beware..this mod bites.

-md00/Mike


----------



## Drkcyde (Oct 10, 2012)

Sounds great, sign me up.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

dear pam, considering how u never turn up to anything i organise, im a bit conflicted about how to respond...

should i say yes and then make some ridiculous excuse at the last moment?
or just say no at the beginning
OR actually honour u with my company to show off how much of a ****** u are?


ps -- i am joking and trying to pull pam's beautiful legs because shes always mean to me!


----------



## atlantis82 (Aug 1, 2012)

Would like to join you guys together with my wife but I can only confirm next week.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I also want to join but have a few things going on before friends leave for Xmas/NY. Is it okay if I confirm nearer the time?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

@Atlantis and Bedougirl: Feel free to confirm whenever you can, we have plenty of time 

@Ipshi: I'm afraid you're right, I do have beautiful legs


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> So, I've been thinking, since we're nearing the end of another eventful year, why not get together to celebrate over dinner and drinks
> 
> ...



Sounds like a great place. Wish we could finally meet everybody. However, looks like I have to return to the States for a week or so on business right then, and my other half decided she misses her family so she wanted to go back even if it means abandoning our dog to the puppy hotel.


----------



## IQ2012 (Feb 14, 2012)

Count me in too


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

@Roadworrier: You and your other half can join us next time. Plenty of other opportunities 

@IQ2012: Yay! :clap2:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Just moving this back up so that people can take a look and perhaps confirm.


----------



## Hikkos (Nov 18, 2012)

count me in... might bring a few non-EF people also if you don't mind unless you need a hard confirmation for reservation purposes.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hikkos said:


> count me in... might bring a few non-EF people also if you don't mind unless you need a hard confirmation for reservation purposes.


If you can give me an exact number that'll be great. The place does fill up rather quickly so no guarantees if any additional people show up that they will get seats.


----------



## Hikkos (Nov 18, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> If you can give me an exact number that'll be great. The place does fill up rather quickly so no guarantees if any additional people show up that they will get seats.


booooo!!!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

So I called Aprons & Hammers just now to make a booking and looks like their outdoor seating has already been booked for 30 people. 

We will only be able to sit indoors and I hope everyone is ok with that. I've booked a table for 15 people for now and will either add or decrease as we get closer to the date. Thanks to all who have confirmed already 

Hikkos: Boo back


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

so am i or am i not counted in this 15?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

ipshi said:


> so am i or am i not counted in this 15?


It's just a random number that I have booked space for. If you've confirmed, then yes, you are counted. Did you confirm?


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

:decision::decision::fish::croc::caked::drama::fencing:anda::laser::argue::hippie::boink::clock:layball:


open to interpretation by Pam


----------



## IQ2012 (Feb 14, 2012)

*look forward to it*



pamela0810 said:


> So I called Aprons & Hammers just now to make a booking and looks like their outdoor seating has already been booked for 30 people.
> 
> We will only be able to sit indoors and I hope everyone is ok with that. I've booked a table for 15 people for now and will either add or decrease as we get closer to the date. Thanks to all who have confirmed already
> 
> Hikkos: Boo back


ab fab dahling :clap2: thanks for booking


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

ipshi said:


> :decision::decision::fish::croc::caked::drama::fencing:anda::laser::argue::hippie::boink::clock:layball:
> 
> 
> open to interpretation by Pam


Thanks IQ2012!

Ipshi, I have taken for granted that you are joining us at the dinner so yes the number does include you


----------



## colaxs (Nov 26, 2012)

The menu doesn't look like it's herbivore friendly :'(


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

That's not true! I'm sure some of those fish were herbivores


----------



## colaxs (Nov 26, 2012)

Moe78 said:


> That's not true! I'm sure some of those fish were herbivores


Exactly. Herbivores on the menu. 

Not Herbivore friendly then


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

batmajd said:


> yo yo
> 
> u guys go and send me pic ^^


yo yo

errrrr naw!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

After what seems like 723 different wedding ceremonies for my cousin, I am craving for some sort of normalcy and looking forward to a nice dinner with EF folk  

Just wanted to bump this up and request the mods to maybe make this a sticky? 

See you all soon!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok everyone, just wanted to list down who's confirmed so far and who might be joining:

*Confirmed:*
Bon Bon
ME Lady
Saraswat
MD000
Drkcyde
IQ2012
Hikkos
Ipshi
Debbie

*Tentative:*Dizzyizzy
Atlantis82
Bedougirl

It would be great if we could get some more people to join. Depending on the responses, I will book the exact number of people next week as I'm fairly certain we will get some last minute cancellations.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Not 100% sure but I should be able to make it. Haven't been there before so quite keen to try it!


----------



## MElady (May 5, 2012)

Same as Moe, Pamela really wanting to mk this event, just have to see how my schedule is w clients a few have some really pressing issues this week. What time is din?


----------



## Razi (Jun 22, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> Ok everyone, just wanted to list down who's confirmed so far and who might be joining:
> 
> *Confirmed:*
> Bon Bon
> ...


Count me in too


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

blorf! would have loved to finally meet some of you but alas, i am in canada until boxing day. 

but my husband and i have bought the entertainer book for 2013 and are looking forward to joining in regularly for the entertainer roulette nights!

have a wonderful dinner!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

@MELady: Dinner's at approximately 8:00pm. Hope you can join 

@Razi: See you there. 

@Moe: Hope to see you there!

@Sammylou: Thanks! Merry Christmas!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi Pam, sorry been away for work this past week - just got back this morning. It looks like I will be flying again next week, but I won't know till Sunday for sure, so I think I have to say no until I know if you know what I mean. Really disappointed 


----------



## Noliver (Dec 1, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I am new to the forum and won't be moving to Dubai until January. So unfortunately, I will not be able to attend the dinner. But how often do people in the group meet? I would love to attend any other upcoming outings.


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

I would like to attend but I am not sure if I will be in Dubai or not. Could you put me down as a maybe??


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Pammy and all,

Unfortunately I won't be able to make it as I'll be at the DIFF  got all excited about the program and got tickets for every day of the festival, and then I remembered about this. My apologies.

Have fun and hope to see you all some other time


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hello everyone,

Sorry I haven't been able to look into this for the last couple of days.

Dizzy, we will miss you.  I have also received a few more cancellations via sms and pms. So I'm not sure if we will have a good enough number.

@Tootall, I'll put you down as a maybe.

@Noliver, Entertainer Roulette seems to be the most frequent event for EF. So keep an eye out for it.

In case we don't have a good enough number by tomorrow evening, I might just cancel the entire thing. The thought of me sitting there alone and waiting for someone to show up is not particularly appealing!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

That sux! Who is still in and who isn't?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok...so after all the cancellations, this is what I'm left with as confirmed. If I could have your response before this afternoon, we can then make a decision whether to cancel or go ahead:

Confirmed:
Bon Bon
Saraswat
Drkcyde
Debbie
Moe78

The number's gone down drastically and if I do not receive a confirmation before this afternoon, then I'm afraid I will need to cancel  I don't want to sit on that boat alone!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well I am keen but if the numbers aren't there then I guess we will have to cancel


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Looks like we r cancelling it


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

My trip was cancelled so you can add me to the confirmed list.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Noliver said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> )


What happened to your liver? Hep A got mine


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

So, I've only got Tootall, Moe78 and BonBon who have shown interest. Are you guys 100% sure you will attend? If yes, then I will amend the booking for 5 people only. Do let me know because that restaurant is always full and we won't be able to add any more people later.

Or, we just cancel and join the next Entertainer Roulette


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

It's probably safer to cancel but I don't mind going. Though the others that neither confirmed or canceled could still think it's on or not

I'm guessing ipshi bailed too lol


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes, Ipshi is not feeling very well and she has an office thing planned 

I'm going to call and cancel. Those that neither confirmed nor cancelled will check these messages hopefully.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

It's not an office thing, it must be the restraining order I have out on her 

Does this thing have Entertainer vouchers? If so we can go to it as part of that some other time but yeah sucks so many people canceled!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> It's not an office thing, it must be the restraining order I have out on her
> 
> Does this thing have Entertainer vouchers? If so we can go to it as part of that some other time but yeah sucks so many people canceled!


Not sure if it's on the entertainer booklet but it really is a terrific restaurant, especially for seafood lovers. We can always try and meet after the holidays, if we're lucky, we can get a table on the upper deck / outdoors. 

I'm sure Ipshi doesn't appreciate you publicly talking about her restraining order


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sounds good! Should use outdoors places as often as possible while the weather's good.

Ipshi knows it's in the news now, 7days reported on it!


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

I love seafood and eating


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

tootall said:


> I love seafood and eating


Me too  We can do it next time I suppose.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

yeah I wanted to try their Fish n Chips! Oh well! 

Btw I rather like the newer 80s version of Whitesnake's Here I go Again better than the early 80s one in your link


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

I was going to stay away from the whole hammer the crabs thing... but was seriously looking forward to the crab cakes and jumbo shrimp business they got going on in their menu... 

next time it is... thanks be to the person/people/entity upstairs for us being able to have a next time !! ...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> yeah I wanted to try their Fish n Chips! Oh well!
> 
> Btw I rather like the newer 80s version of Whitesnake's Here I go Again better than the early 80s one in your link


That IS the newer version, isn't it? :confused2: The earlier one was a bit slower. Time for a change


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I mean the radio edit version which doesn't include the slow intro

http://www.youtube.com/embed/WyF8RHM1OCg

This is the official video for the one you posted

and the radio edit


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> I mean the radio edit version which doesn't include the slow intro
> 
> Whitesnake - Here I Go Again '87 - YouTube
> 
> ...


This video contains content from EMI, who has blocked it in your country on copyright grounds. 

hmmmmm


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hate when they do that! So random, sometimes it works, other times it doesn't!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks to Moe's proxy, EMI thinks he's somewhere in Sweden or Norway


----------



## MElady (May 5, 2012)

Pamela sorry I didn't make it to earlier date, was really hoping I could & work demands just didn't allow. Thank you for all of your planning, I wished it all worked out for a great night, next time


----------



## DebbieT11 (Jul 26, 2012)

Noliver said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am new to the forum and won't be moving to Dubai until January. So unfortunately, I will not be able to attend the dinner. But how often do people in the group meet? I would love to attend any other upcoming outings.


Noliver welcome to the forum! I'm pretty new here too, do you know yet where you'll be living??


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Pam, thank you for your efforts. Just got home and would not have been able to make it. I hope we can do something in January, particularly at the same restaurant, after seeing some of the alternatives to hitting a crustacean with a hamer 


----------



## Strong_Island (Dec 13, 2012)

Noliver said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am new to the forum and won't be moving to Dubai until January. So unfortunately, I will not be able to attend the dinner. But how often do people in the group meet? I would love to attend any other upcoming outings.


I'm moving there end of Jan too....Good Luck


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Good luck for all new joiner!
Pam, I'll be looking forward to the first upcoming organized gathering in 2013!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Keep an eye out for Entertainer Roulette everyone. Sherry's event is a "sticky" on the forum now 

Once we're all back from holidays, I will put up another thread for dinner at Aprons & Hammers, although will need to book under another name as they weren't too pleased with the last minute cancellation.


----------



## Noliver (Dec 1, 2012)

@Pamela0810: I will definitely keep an eye out for upcoming events in the Entertainer Roulette. I plan to actually have a social life when I move to Dubai.

@XDoodle******: Noliver...I guess I was just born that way. 

@DebbieT11: I don't know where I will be living just yet. My employer will be providing me with accommodations so I will not receive that information until I arrive.

@Strong Island: Good luck to you as well, fellow newbie!


----------

